# Automatische Weiterleitung



## computerlord52 (13. August 2008)

Hallo!
Ich will mir eine gute Website programmieren. Es klappt ja auch alles bis auf eines:
wenn ein besucher auf meine website geht ( http://www.all4free12.de ) soll automatisch die hauptseite geöffnet werden ( /index.html ). Wie mache ich das, ohne das der besucher auf irgendetwas klicken muss. Es wäre ja blöd, wenn man immer eingeben müsste:
http://www.all4free12.de/index.html.
also will ich eine Automatische weiterleitung machen.
Oder wenn ich auf http://www.tutorials.de gehe dann wird erst garkeine startseite aufgerufen sonder gleich was angezeigt. wie geht das
Bitte helft mir!!
Gruss
Jan


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. August 2008)

Moin Lord,

da gibt es diverse Möglichkeiten, üblicherweise wird das über die Serverkonfiguration gemacht(dort kann man beim Directory-Indexing Dateinamen angeben, welche als Standard aufgerufen werden, wenn kein Dateiname angegeben ist).

Was erscheint denn momentan, wenn man das aufruft(die URL oben ist nicht erreichbar).


----------



## Maik (13. August 2008)

Hi,

im "Normalfall" wird beim Aufruf die "index"-Seite (optional auch "home.html") eines Rootverzeichnisses geladen, sofern sie in diesem Verzeichnis existiert.

mfg Maik


----------



## computerlord52 (13. August 2008)

ok vielen dank hab ich nicht gewusst


----------

